# 2 turtle and one snake



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

Within the last week I have cought two turtles, one huge ( three inch long) beetle, one snake, and about ten toads.
Leopard


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

may I ask how old you are Leopard ?? just curious here


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I believe he mentioned in another post that he is in the sixth grade.  You sure are interested in a lot of things, Leopard, which shows you will learn more than most people as you go along.  Do you have a pond nearby where you caught them? And now what do you DO with them lol??


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

ok then it makes more sense for some of his posts lol


----------



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

I let the animals go after about 15 minutes. In our woods there are large water tight depresions in the ground that every time it rains fill up with water. So I found them in one of those holes.
Leopard


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

offerdunks, start your own thread don't hi-jack a sixth graders thread about turtles and snakes. min

leopard, thats nice that you relocate the snakes and turtles, they are going to be hibernating shortly.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Offerdunks!! Spam again! Please stop doing this to us.
Mindi you read my mind!!! Thank you. I wanted to here more about Leopards adventures!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

THE POST WAS FROM JULY, THE OTHER STUFF IS SPAM.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Min. I just noticed Leopards posts were back in July. This spam stuff get me almost every time.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

He hi-jacked one of Terry whatley's threads also about malaria in africa, he has allot of causes. But hi-jacking a sixth grader, come on, he is going to read that and say what in the world is he talking about it. 

I LOVE turtles and I will save snakes but they aren't my favorite. But I save many turtles from the roads every spring. Its amazing how many get ran over and very sad. Don't people see something crawling along on the road. I don't understand it. I've seen so many BIG turtles that have to be 30 years old plus and to get ran over is just awful. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was going to say, I didn't check the date either. I was wondering why the turtles were out in November, very very unusual. Spam I don't get it, don't they have better things to do with there time. min


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Min. Maybe a moderator can delete it before Leopard reads it. I hope so. I didn't catch it about the turtles either. Down here, they are just now going to bed for the winter. We moved one out of the road this past week-end.


----------

